# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  12V χωρις φορτιο 13.3V με φορτιο.. πως γίνεται?

## yanis

εχω ενα δορυφορικο δεκτη humax 9000 και το τροφοδοτικο του βγάζει 12,6,3.3V
χωρις να το συνδέσω (χωρις φορτιο) οι τιμές είναι οκ...
αλλα όταν το συνδέω στο υπολοιπο κύκλωμα (με φορτιο) τότε βγάζει 13.3V 6.7V  3.3V
το θέμα είναι πώς είναι δυνατόν να γίνεται αυτο?

----------


## dalai

Προβλιματικο κυκλωμα αναδρασης στο τροφοδοτικο  ?
Δοκιμασε με τεχνιτο φορτιο ...

----------


## giannhsitia

νομιζω οτι ειναι σωστα, αλλα δεν σε περνω στο λεμο μου! για να εισαι οκ αλλαξε τους πυκνωτες στο τροδοτικο του δεκτη, το βασικο ειναι να μην βαλεις μικροτερες τιμες σε uf και ουτε σε ταση.. μεγαλητερες δεν υπαρχη κανενα προβλημα! επισεις στο προτευων δλδ στο σημειο που ειναι τα 220AC θα βαλεις οτι εχει εκει.. δλδ 47uf/63v Η 33uf/63 αυτα εχουν *συνήθως*τα τροφοδοτικα στους δεκτες

----------


## yanis

με απλη αντισταση 10Κ βγαζει 12 με 1Κ 11.5 και είναι λογικο.  ενταξει θα τα αλλαξω αλλα το θέμα είναι γιατι ανεβαίνει η ταση? πως γινεται?  αν ήταν πηγή ρευματος θα ηταν λογικο...

----------


## giannhsitia

αβυσος η ψυχη των ηλεκτρονικων, εχουν δει τα ματακια μου στο μαγαζι πολλα κουλα! σου κανει καποιο προβλημα ο δεκτης?

----------


## yanis

ξεκιναει να φορτώνει  φτάνει στο "L100" κλεινει το ρελεδακι του, και μετα " ---- " και τιποτα

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπορεί κάποια τάση (πιθανόν η ελέγχου) να μην έχει σωστή εξομάλυνσή και έτσι να πέφτει η ισχύ του,
πρώτα καλό θα ήταν να μετρούσες τους πυκνωτές (πρωτεύων/δευτερεύων).

----------


## giannhsitia

λογισμικο περασες? αν βαλεις και δεν φτιαξει, αλλαξε πυνωτες, αν και συνηθος με πυκνωτες κανει αλλα κουλα

----------


## giannhsitia

> Μπορεί κάποια τάση (πιθανόν η ελέγχου) να μην έχει σωστή εξομάλυνσή και έτσι να πέφτει η ισχύ του,
> πρώτα καλό θα ήταν να μετρούσες τους πυκνωτές (πρωτεύων/δευτερεύων).


ας τους αλλαξει, να μην ταλεπορειετε!

----------


## yanis

οχι σε humax δεν εχω περασει ποτε λογισμικο. και δε ξερω αν θα βρω για το συγκεκριμένο..
ανεβαζω φοτο.
17092011078.jpg17092011076.jpg17092011077.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Για ξαναγράψε *όλες* τις τάσεις που μετράς (με φορτίο).

----------


## yanis

> Για ξαναγράψε *όλες* τις τάσεις που μετράς (με φορτίο).


  13.3V 6.7V 3.3V

----------


## spiroscfu

Για αυτές χρησιμοποιεί 8 καλώδια, μήπως βγάζει και άλλες.

----------


## yanis

ναι 8 καλωδια 
3.3 , 3.3 , GND , GND , 6 , GND , 12  , GND

----------


## spiroscfu

Και την ώρα που σβήνει πόσο γίνονται αυτές.

----------


## yanis

αν εννοεις οταν το βγαζω απ'τη πρίζα, τεινουν να μηδενιστούν οι τασεις (εκφορτιση πυκνοτών)

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη σε φορτίο (κανονικό) μήπως πέφτουν οι τάσεις, αυτό ρώτησα.

----------


## yanis

με αντισταση 10Κ εχω 12V με 1Κ 11.6V πολυ λογικο. αλλα όταν το τροφοδοτικό το συνδέω στο υπόλοιπο μέρος του δέκτη ανεβαίνει στα 13.3V

----------


## spiroscfu

Η 1ΚΩ δεν είναι φορτίο,
όταν το συνδέσεις στην main μέτρα τις τάσεις (όλες) την ώρα που τον κάνεις on.

----------


## yanis

όταν το συνδέω στο υπολοιπο κύκλωμα (με φορτιο) τότε βγάζει 13.3V 6.7V  3.3V

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν πρέπει να φταίει το τροφοδοτικό, δοκίμασε και κανένα software upgrade.

----------


## spiroscfu

Τώρα που ξαναδιάβασα το θέμα πρόσεξα που λες "----",
αυτό η 5400 το έκαναν όταν έχαναν τα settings.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σου βγάζει το μενού όταν το πατάς από R/C??

----------


## spiroscfu

> ξεκιναει να φορτώνει  φτάνει στο "L100" κλεινει το ρελεδακι του, και μετα " ---- " και τιποτα


Δεν κάνει τίποτα Αποστόλη, θέλει με computer να του περάσεις νέα settings (στους 5400-5300 έκανε το ίδιο), σε αυτόν δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δικός του είναι ή ξένος???

Δοκίμασε με και χωρις κεραία ?

Ποιο μοντέλο επίγειος ή combo

----------


## dalai

Παντως σε παλμοτροφοδοτικο το εχω δει και εγω το φαινομενο οταν μπαινει φορτιο να ανεβαινει η ταση.
Εχει να κανει κατι με τον ελεχγο τασης  απο την συχνοτητα .Ισως οταν δεν υπαρχει φορτιο να δουλευει λιγο παραξενα....

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν ξερω μηπως ειναι ετσι γιατι ετσι πρεπει στην συγκεκριμενη συσκευη,παντος αυτου του ειδους τα τροφοδοτικα η ταση εξοδου παραμενει σταθερη και με φορτιο ισως να ανεβαινει η κατεβαινει μερικα μιλλιβολτ.
Υπευθυνο ειναι το *optocoupler*  και το TL431  εκει ψαξε.
Το TL431 με συνδιασμο με αλλα υλικα κανονιζει τι ταση θα βγαλει και το *optocoupler* (ισως να εχει καποιο PC817 η κατι αλλο) για να παραμενει σταθερη η ταη εξοδου ετσι απλα τα λεω.

----------


## spiroscfu

Η γνώμη μου είναι πως δεν γίνονται on πολλές καταναλώσεις από τον μ/ε, 
αλλά στα 3,3 έχει φορτίο και έτσι μπορεί ο smps  (ιδιαίτερα αν η ανάδρασή γίνεται από αυτήν την τάση) να βλέπει πως πρέπει να αλλάξει το duty-cycle ενώ δεν πρέπει,
με πιθανόν αποτέλεσμα τις λίγο ανεβασμένες 12 και 6 που αν επανέλθει το φορτίο θα είναι στα ~12 και ~6.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το τρφδτκ δεν έχει πρόβλημα, η ανάδραση γίνεται με συνδυασμό των 3.3 και 5ν. Συνήθως οι μεγαλύτερες τάσεις είναι λίγο πιο ψηλά από τις ονομαστικές τιμές τους.
  Σπύρο, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τις παύλες τις έβγαζε όταν πέρναγες νέο ΤοΗ...
(με την ευκαιρία κυκλοφόρησε και φετινό!! αυτό θα πει υποστήριξη) οπότε έπρεπε να περαστούν τα σεττινξ, γιαυτό ρωτάω αν είναι δικός του.

----------


## yanis

ο δεκτης δικος μου ειναι. ειναι combo.
παλια δε δουλευε(τιποτα, νεκρος) και του ειχα αλλαξει 3 πυκνωτες http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56423. αλλα τιποτα. επειδη ειχα κ αλλους δεκτες και καθολου χρονο το αφησα.
 προσφατα τον ξεθαψα απο την αποθηκη γιατι θα το χρειαστω σε 2 βδομαδες. και ειπα να ριξω μια ματια, δουλευαν πλεον τα 7 segment αλλα δεν ειχε εικονα, σημερα το ειδα, δουλευει κανονικα (λιγο κολλαει βεβαια). αλλα δε πιστευω να δουλευει για πολυ...
μακαρι να φταιει το τροφοδοτικο...  θα δω καποια στιγμη τα υλικα του ενα-ενα. αλλα δε πιστευω να φταιει το τροφοδοτικο γιατι οταν ειχε χαλασει εβγαζε τιμες πολυ καλες και χωρις και με το main κυκλωμα...

μαλλον αλλαζει το duty-cycle οπως λεει και ο Σπύρος . αλλα δέ νομιζω να έχει τη δυνατότητα να το αλλάζει αυτόματα.
Θάνο ο οπτοζευκτης θα μπορούσε να φταίει αλλα οχι επειδη είναι χαλασμένος αλλα επειδή κάτι χαλασμένο το επηρεάζει και αυτό γίνεται όταν συνδέω το main κυκλωμα. 

τωρα βέβαια δέ μπορω να το ελέγξω τη συσκευη οπως θα ήθελα (δεν εχω παλμογράφο) αλλα οταν με το καλο μου ερθει θα του αλλάξω τα φωτα.

----------


## Thanos10

Γιαννη κοιτα τα υλικα γυρω απο το TL431 και το optocoupler διοδους και κανε μια δοκιμη με αλλο φορτιο  π.χ μια λαμπα μικρη να δεις αν η ταση αν ανεβαινει.

----------


## yanis

οκ θα το κοιταξω. το είχα δοκιμάσει με απλη αντισταση και ηταν οκ. με 1Κ  έπεφτε η τάση στο 11.5V     με 10Κ, 12V

----------


## spiroscfu

> Σπύρο, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τις παύλες τις έβγαζε όταν πέρναγες νέο ΤοΗ...
> (με την ευκαιρία κυκλοφόρησε και φετινό!! αυτό θα πει υποστήριξη) οπότε  έπρεπε να περαστούν τα σεττινξ, γιαυτό ρωτάω αν είναι δικός του.


Αποστόλη στον δικό μου 5400 όταν περνούσες το firmware άναβε κανονικά μετά περνούσα τα settings για να μην παιδεύομαι, αν για κάποιο λόγο έχανε τα settings συνήθως από παρασιτικό θόρυβο του psu τότε έβγαζε τις παύλες και "τίποτα" αν του περνούσες νέα settings έπαιρνε και πάλι μπρος.
Για το νέο toh αναφέρεσαι στον 5400 γιατί τον έχω παροπλισμένο κάποια χρόνια (ανοίγει τίποτα εκτός σειριακής?).



Γιάννη η 1ΚΩ όπως σου ξαναείπα δεν είναι φορτίο (για αυτό το τροφοδοτικό) ο Θάνος σου είπε κάποια 12V λάμπα.
Επίσης το να έχει 1 με 1,5V παραπάνω δεν λέει κάτι αυτά τα τροφοδοτικά δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένα απλά έχουν μια τυπική σταθεροποίηση από την ανάδραση τους, πρόβλημα θα υπήρχε αν η τάση ήταν μικρότερη κατά 1V εκτός και αν οι πυκνωτές δεν φλιτάρουν καλά κάποια τάση και περνάει αρκετός θόρυβος σε κάποια τροφοδοσία που αυτό για να το αποκλίσεις θέλεις παλμογράφο ή άλλαγμα όλους τους πυκνωτές (στο psu).

----------


## yanis

> Γιάννη η 1ΚΩ όπως σου ξαναείπα δεν είναι φορτίο (για αυτό το τροφοδοτικό) ο Θάνος σου είπε κάποια 12V λάμπα.
> .


 ποια η διαφορα?

----------


## spiroscfu

Στο ότι με 1ΚΩ το ρεύμα που θα ζητηθεί από το παλμοτροφοδοτικό θα είναι 12/1000=0,012Α.

----------


## yanis

και με τη λαμπα ποσο?

----------


## spiroscfu

Με μια μικρή λάμπα ας πούμε 12V/10W θα έχεις 10/12=830mA ποιο αξιόπιστο αποτέλεσμα (αλλά δεν νομίζω το πρόβλημα σου να είναι εκεί)

----------


## yanis

αν βαλω μια αντίσταση περίπου 14Ω θα εχω το ιδιο αποτέλεσμα. (αντίσταση)
αρα γιατι να βάλω λάμπα?

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιατί i=v/r =>12/14=860mA και η ισχύ της αντίστασής θα πρέπει να είναι p=v*i =>12*0,860=*10W* αν έχεις τέτοιο τούβλο δοκίμασε το με αυτήν.

----------


## yanis

χαχαχα οχι και τουβλο, 10βατ δεν είναι μεγάλη αντίστιαση (σε μεγεθος)

και σου είπα για την αντίσταση επειδή είπα οτι οσο μικραίνω την αντίσταση πέφτεί η τάση, οταν το καταλαβαίνεις φτάνοντας σε μια αντίσταση ο.47Κ  δέ χρειάζεται να δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις 14Ω. δεν έχει νόημα.
βάζοντας τη λάμπα τί κερδίζω?

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρε Γιάννη με φορτίο έγραψες που σου βγάζει ανεβασμένες τάσεις όχι πεσμένες,
αυτά όπως είπαμε είναι παλμοτροφοδοτικά που παίρνουν ανάδρασή από το δευτερεύων αν δεν έχουν φορτίο (και μερικές φορές σε όλες τις τάσεις) *δεν δουλεύουν σωστά*.

----------


## yanis

> με απλη αντισταση 10Κ βγαζει 12 με 1Κ 11.5


ανεβαίνουν οι τάσεις μόνο όταν συνδέω το τροφοδοτικό στο main κύκλωμα (το φορτίο του δηλαδη)
όταν βάζω αντιστάσεις, δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## spiroscfu

> Η γνώμη μου είναι πως δεν γίνονται on πολλές καταναλώσεις από τον μ/ε, 
> αλλά στα 3,3 έχει φορτίο και έτσι μπορεί ο smps  (ιδιαίτερα αν η ανάδρασή γίνεται από αυτήν την τάση) να βλέπει πως πρέπει να αλλάξει το duty-cycle ενώ δεν πρέπει,
> με πιθανόν αποτέλεσμα τις λίγο ανεβασμένες 12 και 6 που αν επανέλθει το φορτίο θα είναι στα ~12 και ~6.


............

----------


## yanis

"αλλά στα 3,3 έχει φορτίο και έτσι μπορεί ο smps (ιδιαίτερα αν η ανάδρασή γίνεται από αυτήν την τάση) να βλέπει πως πρέπει να αλλάξει το duty-cycle ενώ δεν πρέπει,
με πιθανόν αποτέλεσμα τις λίγο ανεβασμένες 12 και 6 που αν επανέλθει το φορτίο θα είναι στα ~12 και ~6"  αυτο εχει λογικη και συμφωνησα

----------


## Thanos10

Γιαννη τραβα μια φωτο απο το κατω μερος του τυπωμενου.

----------


## yanis

τωρα δε το έχω μπροστά μου και είναι λίγο δύσκολο. αυριο θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Γιαννη κοιτα τα υλικα γυρω απο το TL431 και το optocoupler διοδους και κανε μια δοκιμη με αλλο φορτιο  π.χ μια λαμπα μικρη να δεις αν η ταση αν ανεβαινει.


Θάνο βάζοντας φορτίο μόνο στα 12ν δεν το βρίσκω σωστό, άλλωστε με 1ΚΩ πέφτει.Μπορεί να βάλει παράλληλα μια 470Ω να δει πόσο μεταβάλλεται.
Αν από τα 12 βγάζει τα 15/18ν για το LNB, ενώ είναι σε λειτουργία επίγειου μπορεί να ανέβει η τάση.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Αποστόλη στον δικό μου 5400 όταν περνούσες το firmware άναβε κανονικά μετά περνούσα τα settings για να μην παιδεύομαι, αν για κάποιο λόγο έχανε τα settings συνήθως από παρασιτικό θόρυβο του psu τότε έβγαζε τις παύλες και "τίποτα" αν του περνούσες νέα settings έπαιρνε και πάλι μπρος.
> Για το νέο toh αναφέρεσαι στον 5400 γιατί τον έχω παροπλισμένο κάποια χρόνια (ανοίγει τίποτα εκτός σειριακής?).
> 
> 
> 
> Γιάννη .............................. (στο psu).


Σπύρο το ΤοΗ που λέω, είναι για τον 5400 κιεγώ παροπλισμένο τον έχω γιατί δεν με εξυπηρετούσε (αποθήκευε μέχρι 16 δορυφόρους -καλός για Diseq, αλλά όχι για κινητό 95A-30Δ - και δεν ξέρω τι ανοίγει. 
Αφου θυμάσαι για τα settings δεν επιμένω.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ο παππούς 12 χρονών και ακόμη βαστάει.




> Humax ToH3.4 HoTplugged v11.5 - 2011-01-08
> -- Version: A --
> ============================
> - AustriaSat fix (cryptoworks) on 19.2E
> 	Important information for Humax-5400-users and File-Guys:
> 	As soon as EMU-decryption of ORF and/or AustriaSat will be over,
> 	you should delete (= value "00 00 00 ...") all Keys related to 
> 	ORF (Provider-ID "0D0540") and/or AustriaSat (Provider-ID "0D0510").
> 	This deletion will make sure that subscriber cards for ORF or 
> 	AustriaSat can work in an external CAM.

----------


## yanis

> Γιαννη τραβα μια φωτο απο το κατω μερος του τυπωμενου.


πώ ρε φίλε! σόρρυ ρε συ Θάνο αλλα δε μπόρεσα εκείνες τις μέρες. (με καλούσε ο Ε.Σ. και έβαλα άλλο στη θέση του)
 και με τις αλλαγές στο φορουμ το είχα ξεχάσει τελείως αυτό το θέμα (δέν υπήρχε  στα θεματά μου στο hlektroniκa γιατι προφανώς μεταφέρθηκε εδω) 
και ψάχνοντας στο γνωστό πλέον φορουμ του howtofixit το είδα. με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ελέγξω τις παρατηρήσεις σας. ευχαριστω.

----------

